# I am finding it hard finding a company who would sponsor me as a 06 apprentice



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I admiit, I just started looking in the want adds but all companies in Washington want to see there applicants have a 06 license. I have installed thousands of feed of cable on behalf of other companies that own the projects and reside in the US. One company who I did work for I installed structured cable for and this was in Canada. I am going to start calling companies in the Tacoma region who could sponsor me. What else do I need to know?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What???? What country do you live in? An 06 "license" is 10 years expired. If your looking for an apprenticeship, here in the states you would want to contact your local NJATC, no "sponsorship" required. They'll put you through school, and put you to work. Then it'll be up to you to pass the certification exam.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*I have contacted them....and the school is in the fall. I also need to pass algebra e*



joebanana said:


> What???? What country do you live in? An 06 "license" is 10 years expired. If your looking for an apprenticeship, here in the states you would want to contact your local NJATC, no "sponsorship" required. They'll put you through school, and put you to work. Then it'll be up to you to pass the certification exam.



School is in fall, need to pay a 50 dollar entrance fee and the school is in the fall.

I have thousands of hours of o6 Cat5 experience with over 75,000 feet of structured cable installed in Vancouver BC. Half of it though a employer half on my own as a sub contractor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> What???? What country do you live in? An 06 "license" is 10 years expired. If your looking for an apprenticeship, here in the states you would want to contact your local NJATC, no "sponsorship" required. They'll put you through school, and put you to work. Then it'll be up to you to pass the certification exam.


It isn't that easy to come to the US from Canada, now if it was from Mexico....


----------

